# Looking for US citizenship?  Ask Alanis ...........



## MAJOR_Baker (17 Feb 2005)

> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=1832&ncid=1832&e=3&u=/cpress/20050216/ca_pr_on_en/music_morissette_u_s__citizen



Fair trade?   I am not sure......yoiu get deserters we get singers and actors.... 

Maybe she will decide to join the marines?

Now before anyone gets their knickers into a knot, I find it ironic that a singer is deemed a must have by the US for citizenship but a Canadian willing to serve in the US military is given no preference, go figure!  It is as frustrating for me as I am sure it is to others.


----------



## Kurhaus (21 Feb 2005)

IMO you can have her, I never liked her music anyway.

As for Jim Carrey, I have been boycotting his movies ever since he announced he was becoming A US Citizen.

As Canadian celebrities in the US they were unique, now they are just another spew into the redneck tobacco chew bucket.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Feb 2005)

Quote,
_now they are just another spew into the redneck tobacco chew bucket._

Kurhaus,
This is your first warning, any more lines like this and the army.ca warning system will come into effect. Do not lower the standard of this forum with useless babbling.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (21 Mar 2005)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> Nice stereotypical come back ............anywho, my point was, why are CDN actors and other celebrities seeking citizenship (and given it) when many would gladly serve in the military and are not allowed?



Interesting....US immigration law states that you can obtain lawfull permanent residence if you have something to offer the country.  I think this law was written a very long time ago.  The US government wants only the brightest, the smartest, the richest to part of the nation.  I don't agree with that law but for some reason it's still on the books.

They should allow people of other nations come to the US to serve in the military.  I think it is viewed as creating too much uncertainty for some reason.  While serving, the military will track you like a hawk.  They need to start pushing for bills that change that immigration law.  Canadians should be the exception..gosh, we're right next door.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Pieman (21 Mar 2005)

> Now before anyone gets their knickers into a knot, I find it ironic that a singer is deemed a must have by the US for citizenship but a Canadian willing to serve in the US military is given no preference, go figure!  It is as frustrating for me as I am sure it is to others.



Yes, but think of the taxable income she must have. I am willing to be that is one of the major reasons many of the actors switch citizenship, to pay a lot less in taxes with the US gov.


----------



## TCBF (21 Mar 2005)

"As Canadian celebrities in the US they were unique, now they are just another spew into the redneck tobacco chew bucket."

What about all of OUR Rednecks?  You tarred a lot of North America.  I hope you don't carry this class warfare predjudice to work.

"...wants only the brightest, the smartest, the richest to part of the nation. "

So much for "Give us your poor, you tired.."  Anyway, a US Foriegn Legion - spoken of on other strings - may be put in place, though it would no doubt be in the form of adjustments to current regulations, and not a separate force.

Tom


----------



## Infanteer (21 Mar 2005)

Well, I had a good record of military service and a B.A. from a good school.  The USMC recruiter could not help me (talk to  and there were no ways that I could apply for a Greencard.  

Guess the U.S. will have to rely on Alanis....


----------



## daniel h. (21 Mar 2005)

I want Canada to have its own entertainment industry. Then we could have real Canadian stars, not quislings.


----------



## Torlyn (21 Mar 2005)

Face it, those who can be successful move to the States.  Money talks, and Canada cannot compare in the arts to the Americans.  I mean, she spends all her time down there anyway, so there's no real issue, right?

T


----------



## badpup (21 Mar 2005)

Infanteer, there certainly are ways for one to join the US Armed Forces when one is a Canadian.
If you are still interested talk with an immigration Lawyer (US)
There were,(Vietnam) and I believe still are many Cdn citizens serving with the US Forces.
The criteria for a Green card is always changing, and there are also Green card lotteries for which Canadians are given somewhat preferential treatment.
While living in the USA,under what they call an Immigration Parole (legal alien, no green card) I was recruited by the National Guard, I didn't join, but it was possible.

An Officers commission in a foreign military will land you in "Deep doo doo" unless it is first resigned, before you sign the dotted line. As it was explained to me,it would be viewed as a treasonous act in both countries (Canada and USA) Imagine, Leavenworth follwed by Club Ed  :'(


----------



## TCBF (21 Mar 2005)

"I want Canada to have its own entertainment industry. Then we could have real Canadian stars, not quislings."

Unfair comment, really, it's just not the entertainers.  A lot of our academics, researchers, lawyers, senior bureaucrats and business people take whatever contract is best on whatever side of the border pays best.  The urge not to come back is understandable, especially when one marries a non-Canadian lass.

Be interesting to see stats on how many Cdn politicians have retired in the USA.

Tom


----------



## badpup (21 Mar 2005)

Just see how many current serving Senators live ourside of the country LMAO


----------



## PJ D-Dog (22 Mar 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Well, I had a good record of military service and a B.A. from a good school.   The USMC recruiter could not help me (talk to   and there were no ways that I could apply for a Greencard.



Title 10 United States Code states that officers must be US citizens through birth or naturalization.  There is no loop hole on this one.  US Code is the law of the land.  You can't have a green card and be a commissioned officer in any branch of US service.  Thought I'd let you know.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## PJ D-Dog (22 Mar 2005)

badpup said:
			
		

> Infanteer, there certainly are ways for one to join the US Armed Forces when one is a Canadian.
> If you are still interested talk with an immigration Lawyer (US).



Be very selctive of the immigration lawyer that you choose.  They will charge you a lot of money and may not necessarily have that much info.  Just some advice.

There were,(Vietnam) and I believe still are many Cdn citizens serving with the US Forces.
The criteria for a Green card is always changing, and there are also Green card lotteries for which Canadians are given somewhat preferential treatment.
As I found out, immigration laws have changed a lot since the Vietnam era.  As for the immigration lottery, there are countries that are excluded and Canada, UK and other countries are on the list.  The immigration lottery is meant to creat more diversity in the country.  Canadians are seen as being people who are too much a like Americans.  Try going to immigration.gov and look up some info there or PM me.

PJ D-Dog


----------

